# Things you dont wanna see in your yak?



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah well today was one of them afternoons...


saw 2 of 3 things i dont like seein from my yak when im inshore...these are 1 &2 , #3 is goober tourons throwin wakes :beer:

#1 , a farkin set of net.:--|










#2 swirling , lowering , dark clouds  oh, and you have to paddle directly into them to get back to your truck


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thought you were going to post not wanting a critter like this one in your yak

http://z9.invisionfree.com/Fishyaker/index.php?showtopic=2316

Think I'd rather face what you posted than that squiggly thing


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jesse
At least it didn't look like this.


----------



## linda&ernie (May 18, 2009)

jet skis & parasailing boats love to zoom all around us when we're fishing - I can't stand them. Also breakers to big to launch in & also slimy June grass which I had to deal with yesterday..


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

#2 swirling said:


> http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/JesseLockowitz/netnet003.jpg[/IMG]



Yeah, that's why we check the weather first.  Those surprise pop-up storms make for a pretty good pucker factor though!


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Jesse,i'm glad it wasn't a snake! Hate them! By the way,did you get a new yak ?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Coffeeguy said:


> Yeah, that's why we check the weather first.  Those surprise pop-up storms make for a pretty good pucker factor though!


I got caught in that on Saturday. Paddled out into the bay and looked north, and you could see the whole edge of the squall heading down the bay. Looked at the radar on my phone and decided it was time to boogie. Just barely made it back in when the rain hit.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

GRUBMAN said:


> Jesse,i'm glad it wasn't a snake! Hate them! By the way,did you get a new yak ?


yeh few months ago i bought a new trident 13 angler. love it thus far.



Too Busy said:


> Jesse
> At least it didn't look like this.
> 
> ]


yeah i saw a couple of the clouds lowering and was like "hrmm...wonder how easy a waterspout would pick my big ass up and my kayak...hrmm...."


----------

